# NT Types: Which of the following are most important to you?



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Enlightenment. I will achieve the purest form of it when I become an INTJ in 2021. That is when I will truly understand the meaning of life. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## nova.story (Jul 12, 2015)

in order of most to least important: 
Independence in a close race with
Enlightenment, which is quite ahead of
Success,
and at the very bottom, selflessness. Selflessness would be at the bottom of alot of value lists


----------



## shrumz (Jul 19, 2015)

dash of enlightenment and a dash of success


----------

